# Free website for editing labels :)



## Daisy317 (May 3, 2010)

So, unfortunately, my photoshop program took a crap and won't work... 

However, I found a website called Picnik. It's free to edit photos. You just upload photos and edit with their tools. You don't have to join unless you want to use their premium features.

I am just super pumped that I found a fun site.

I was just messing around on the site a few minutes ago and created some pretty interesting labels. 

You can add text, color effects, clip art, etc. and isn't hard to use.

Hope this can help someone out.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2010)

So, lets see some of those labels...


----------



## Daisy317 (May 3, 2010)

DISCLAIMER: I have a really "interesting" sense of humor... As cute as "skeeter pee" is, the boyfriend thought that "mosquito pi$$" would be a better name...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2010)

I want some lessons!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2010)

I like it. That is good...


----------



## jdammer (May 4, 2010)

Very nice. Well done.


----------



## Maestro (May 4, 2010)

I like it! The mosquito looks menacing as hell. Almost scary. lol


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 4, 2010)

I like it,,
That mosquito looks just like the real ones we have here in summer time.


----------



## Daisy317 (May 4, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I like it,,
> That mosquito *looks just like the real ones* we have here in summer time.



EEK! Remind me not to vacation near you! hehe


----------



## Noontime (May 5, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I like it! The mosquito looks menacing as hell. Almost scary. lol



Almost?
nice art work!


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2010)

Oh I like it, nice work


----------



## Etrusci (May 14, 2010)

whoa, that's intense...and very cool!


----------

